# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  موقع النت لوج

## nawayseh

موضوع هام ياريت الكل يقراه خصوصا البنات .... 

يرسل لك احدهم بطاقة دعوة على ايميلك عشان تنضم للنتلوج .. .بشدك حب الفضول 
عشان تكتشف شو هالموقع ...انا بقلكم شو هالموقع : هو موقع حلو وبتتعرف على آراء ناس 
وثقافات من انحاء العالم 
لكن اللي بصير انه مو عارفين نستخدمه بالشكل اللي انوجد عشانه هالموقع ....طبعا تيجي تدخل 
بطلب منك التسجيل عشان تصير عضو فيه . وهي سجلنا واخترنا صورة واسم مزيفين 
بعد التسجيل بتشوف حالك وسط امم واعداد كبيرة من الناس مختلفة الالوان واللغات والاجناس 
من البنات والشباب كبار وصغار متزوجين ومتزوجات ومراهقين ومراهقات . 
طبعا الاغلبية بعانو من فراغ عاطفي وبفرغو بهالموقع معاناتهم العاطفيه او النفسية اللي 
صارت نتيجة خيانة حبيب او تطنيش زوج او زوجة .. المهم بتحتار وبتحس بضياع وسط هالميمعة 
وبصير الواحد مش عارف وين يروح وين ييجي بدو يضيف هاي البنت وللا هاد الشب . 
حالة من الارتباك بتصير... وبتلاقي الشب او البنت بالبداية مو عارفين كيف يحملوا صورة 
لكن مع الوقت بصير خبير/هـ بالموقع وبصير الشب يبعت للبنات يقولهم لو سمحتي انا جديد 
بالنتلوج ممكن تعلميني شو اعمل عشان اضيف صورة عبروفايلي؟؟؟ 
عشان يفتح موضوع معها ........ اساليب معروفة ومحرووقة بحاولو يراوغوا فيها هههههههههه 
عشان يفتح الطريق مع البنت والأسلوب الثاني بقول والله انا عندي مشكلة ممكن استشيرك فيها 
وانا لا بعرفو ولا بعرفني ,,,,, اما البنت ,,,, بتنزل قطة مغمضة عالموقع ياعيني عليها مو عارفة 
كوعها من بوعها وبتبدا اضافات ,,,وين بتروح عالشباب الحلوين طبعا من خلال الصور المعروضة 
بالبرفايل واللي بتكون لممثلين او ممثلات او عارضي ازياء وعارضات او فتيان وفتيات الاستعراض 
يعني من البدايه الشغلة تلفيق بتلفيق ....... 

والشب مابروح ناحية الشباب .... كله عالبنات ومو مهم كبيرة صغيرة عادي عنده المهم 
يعبي بروفايله صور بنات ويا ارض اشتدي ماعليكي قدي وشوفوني كم صديقة عندي 
وبتلاقي اغلبية البنات بوافقو عالصداقة ومابكتبولو حتى بسجل زواره هالمسكين ...هههههههههههه 

ستنو شوي عم بشرب قهوة 

وببدا التعارف بين الشب والبنت ويبعتو لبعض ورد وكلام حلو وكل واحد منهم بدو يورجي 
حاله انه رومنسي وناعم وانه هو اللي بعرف كل شي بهالدنيا ... ببدا الشب يستعرض 
عضلاته وخبراته ومغامراته قدام هالصيده اللي حط عينه عليها ... وبعض الشباب ببعت 
ايميله على طول مع كلمتين بقول فيهم ضيفيني عندك وتعالي عالمسنجر بسرعة ..... 
قال تعالي بسرعة وكاني بنت ابوه وللا من بقية اهل اللي خلفووه . 
ومنهم ببعت رقم تلفونه وبقول اتصلي علي مسكين ما عنده رصيد (كريديت) شحن يعني 
عشان هيك بقول اتصلي يعني عامل قاضي والجيب فاضي . ومنهم شريحة يعني بتأسف 
اني ضيعت خمس ثواني لما قرات رسالته . بقول احكيلي عن حالك شوي ... 
واحد غيروا بسأل شو اسمك ....وين بتشتغلي ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وين ساكنه ؟؟؟ كم عمرك بالله 
يعني الخاطبات ما سألو هيك اسئلة .... وهو يعني مومكلف نفسه حتى يزور البروفايل .. 
طبعا كسل وخمول عندهم من القعدة ... وبعضهم مابتلحق تعمل موافقة على صداقته 
برسل رسالة من كلمتين بقول فيها ممكن ندردش ,,,ههههههههههههههههههه 
ياخي مالك خمس دقايق ,,, خذ نفس ,,, استريح وبعدين اطلب دردشة 
وبطلع واحد ثاني بسأل وكأنه ولي امري بقول ليش مسكرة الدردشة ؟؟؟ 
مهو من امثالك مسكرتها ومقفلة ام الدردشة كلها ,,, 
وبيجي واحد بقول ممكن صداقة صادقة وجادة ... بنحكي منيح هالشب والله ... 
بس بعد رسالتين بكشر عن انيابه ... وماقدر يضل منيح لازم يرجع لطبيعتو 
وانا شي واحد بضحكني كتيييييييير كتير .... شوفو ايش هو : 
بيجي الشب بدور على بنت وبحب يوريها انه هو جنتل وفهمان وانه شوووو ... من الاخر 
بروح على سجل الزوار تبع البنت وبكتب : 
يشرفني اكون اول واحد بزور بروفايلك واسجل بالعطور والزهور زيارتي 
تقبلي مروري ... يعني الرجال ما قصر والله مع هالبنت ... 
بتروح هي بترد عليه ميرسي ياقمر ..بروفايلك نايس وكوول ههههههههههههههههههههه 
مؤدبين وايتيكييييييت من الآخر .... خمس نجوم , 

اما البنت بكون عندها 500 صديق لما تشوف حالها انشدت لواحد منهم بتروح شاطبه 499 
ومخليتو هو بس يعني انها ضحت من اجله .. ...... وانها مخلصة ومو شايفة الا هو بكل النتلوج 
صار فارس احلامها ... 
وبعد هيك بتصير تحكي للبوي فريند تاعها : ليش هاي البنت كاتبه هيك تعليق يالله اشطبها هلاء . 
وهاي اشطبها كمان وهو مسكين ماشي معاها ما برفضلها طلب . وهو كمان بصير حمش 
ويتفحص البروفايل تاعها كل يوم قال يعني انه حريص وبغار عليها .. 
يعني التنين بسمعو كلام بعض ...... شو تقولو متفاهمين ياعيني عليهم ربي لاتحسدهم 
ومو عارفين انه كل واحد منهم بكون عامل بروفايل إضافي من ورا التاني وماخد راحته فيه ... 
وبلعب على كيفه ... وكل مايفوت عالبروفايل التاني بصير يقوول .. ياه ما احلا عيشة الحرية 

يابنات انا مركزة عالبنات اكثر من الشباب وبقولهم مافي علاقة اسمها علاقة حب عالنت 
اللي داخلين .......... داخلين بهدف التسلية بس... ..........واللي عالشات بنشاااات 

                                       منقووووول

----------


## Sc®ipt

و الفيس على اسوأ

والحمدلله ما الي بروفايل بالنت لوج او الفيس

مشكور

----------

